# Sears Tower vs. CN Tower- Which one has a better value?



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, I just came back from chicago and Toronto, and I'm wondering about something. Although I've been to the top of the Sears Tower, I didn't get a chance to visit the CN Tower. Does the CN Tower have better pricing than the Sears Tower? And does the CN Tower offer better views than the Sears Tower?


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

Here are my photo's from the top of CN tower(sorry about just two but the other ones are private):


















I think the price was around $20 and a bit more if you wanted to go to the skypod but I did not. :bash:


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn. I just found the CN tower website. It's so expensive. He are some numbers:
CN Tower:
Height: 346 M or 1100 feet 
Price for 3 people (Two adults, one Child): $ 57.57 

Sears Tower:
Height: 412 m or 1350 feet 
Price for three people: $32.40
Can someone tell me why the f*** the CN Tower is so expensive?


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

^^
Trust me it is worth it. I had a great time and can take great photos of beutiful Toronto. 

What do you think of the photos?


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

^^ They're great.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, nice pics Mr.T.  I've lived in Toronto for over 12 years now and never once have I been up the CN Tower due to such insanely high prices.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

NewYorker1 said:


> Damn. I just found the CN tower website. It's so expensive. He are some numbers:
> CN Tower:
> Height: 346 M or 1100 feet
> Price for 3 people (Two adults, one Child): $ 57.57
> ...


Well... I think it's because the CN Tower is more of an attraction. Being the tallest structure in the world also adds novelty, which also adds to the cost. They also have things such as the glass floor where you actually stand on a glass floor well over 1 000ft above solid ground.
There is a rotating restaurant on the CN Tower, arcades etc as well.


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

The CN Tower is the tallest building in the world?


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's a photo of the glass floor.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mr. T said:


> The CN Tower is the tallest building in the world?


Well it's the World's Tallest Free Standing Structure. Many people don't find it to be a "building".


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

CN Tower has great views and the glass floor is cool, but I felt a little gypped. As far as I could tell, to look east, you have to either go into the cafe or try to make something out through that thick netting on the lower open-air level.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

NewYorker1 said:


> Can someone tell me why the f*** the CN Tower is so expensive?


Tourist magnet...

BTW the CN Tower also has a 2nd deck which is 1465 ft(I think) high.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

NewYorker1 said:


> Damn. I just found the CN tower website. It's so expensive. He are some numbers:
> CN Tower:
> Height: 346 M or 1100 feet
> Price for 3 people (Two adults, one Child): $ 57.57


^^ Is that in CDN$?


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, I went up the Sears tower on a foggy day so I can't really judge the "quality of the view".


----------



## skymann (Mar 1, 2005)

DrJoe said:


> Tourist magnet...
> 
> BTW the CN Tower also has a 2nd deck which is 1465 ft(I think) high.


I've been to both and the CN tower is good with the glass floor and the 2nd deck and all, but the view from the Sears Tower was far better then Toronto. Only Chicago and Hong Kong have a density of really high towers to get anywhere near NYC. Plus the viewing deck of Sears is nearly as high as the 2nd deck on the CN and Sears was a lot cheaper. If I had to choose I'd go for Sears every time.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

NewYorker1 said:


> Damn. I just found the CN tower website. It's so expensive. He are some numbers:
> CN Tower:
> Height: 346 M or 1100 feet
> Price for 3 people (Two adults, one Child): $ 57.57
> ...


That's in Canadian dollars, NewYorker1. With the conversion, it's more like $45, which is still more expensive, not that much more. You can see more, but I prefer the Sears Tower view, because Chicago's cluster of buildings nearby is bigger and IMO, nicer. Sears Tower has the nearby competition of the observation deck of John Hancock Center, while CN Tower is pretty much the only show in town.

Nice pics.


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Booyashako said:


> ^^ Is that in CDN$?


No. Both of the prices are in American dollars.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^OUCH!!

Sears wins easily anyways


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

The CN tower is amazing. its structure. the glass floor.. the restaurant on the top.. which is 1 hell of an awesome experience...u acn even see the niagra falls on a clear day.. and the view from the CN tower is better than sears tower.but yes its costly. for a full tour it costs CDN $ 36 per person.


----------



## rakesh (Aug 31, 2005)

NewYorker1 said:


> Damn. I just found the CN tower website. It's so expensive. He are some numbers:
> CN Tower:
> Height: 346 M or 1100 feet
> Price for 3 people (Two adults, one Child): $ 57.57
> ...



Isn't CN tower taller than Sears Tower? I thought the height of CN tower was 553m. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------

